# Fifa 17: uscita, novità, miglioramenti, video e recensioni.



## admin (22 Giugno 2016)

Nuovo capitolo per la saga Fifa, il celebre vidoegioco dedicato alla simulazione calcistica per le console di nuova generazione: Ps4 5 Xbox One.

Il nuovo Fifa 17 uscirà, ufficialmente, il 29 settembre 2016.

Quali sono le novità?

- Nuovo motore grafico, completamente ridisegnato. Fisica più precisa e nuove animazioni

- Modalità "Il viaggio" nella quale si può impersonare il giovane calciatore Alex Hunter e iniziare la carriera in Premier League.

- Nuova fisica degli scontri di gioco, delle collisioni. Migliorati anche i calci piazzati.

- Migliorata l'intelligenza artificiale

- Migliorato il controllo di palla


Video qui in basso dal secondo post in poi


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2016)




----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2016)

Per la ps3 non esce?


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per la ps3 non esce?



Non si sa ancora... sicuramente per PS4, e Xbox One si, non si sa manco se ci sarà la versione per Nintendo Wii U, e PS Vita, e quella mobile, per Wii U, e PS Vita l'anno scorso non era proprio uscito, mentre la versione mobile (per smartphone/tablet), era miglioratà nella grafica, ma la giocabilità molto scarsa.


----------



## Tic (22 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora... sicuramente per PS4, e Xbox One si, non si sa manco se ci sarà la versione per Nintendo Wii U, e PS Vita, e quella mobile, per Wii U, e PS Vita l'anno scorso non era proprio uscito, mentre la versione mobile (per smartphone/tablet), era miglioratà nella grafica, ma la giocabilità molto scarsa.



fifa per ps2 è uscito fino al 14, perdono comunque una bella fetta di guadagni se non lo fanno uscire per old-gen


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2016)

C'è anche da dire che videogiochi nuovi in uscità per PS3, e Xbox 360, sono in calo ultimamente, cosi come quelli per PS Vita (vero flop)


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Giugno 2016)

sto Hunter è in realtà Martial.....fisicamente e anche nel volto sono uguali! caso strano c'è il MAN UTD nel video


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che videogiochi nuovi in uscità per PS3, e Xbox 360, sono in calo ultimamente, cosi come quelli per PS Vita (vero flop)



Ragazzi parliamo di consolle iper superate ... Io la One sarà almeno 3/4 anni che L ho ... È anche giusto , la legge del mercato .


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi parliamo di consolle iper superate ... Io la One sarà almeno 3/4 anni che L ho ... È anche giusto , la legge del mercato .



sarà anche giusto tutto quello che vuoi però io non me la comrpo la one e la ps4, non sono scemo, tanto tempo uno due anni e fanno uscire l'altra console e ti fregano ancora una volta


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà anche giusto tutto quello che vuoi però io non me la comrpo la one e la ps4, non sono scemo, tanto tempo uno due anni e fanno uscire l'altra console e ti fregano ancora una volta



ogni 2 anni no dai...la ps4 ha 3 anni e di nuove console non se ne parla al momento.


----------



## Giangy (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma non stà per uscire l'Xbox One S? Da quello che ho letto dovrebbe essere la versione slim di quella normale, si era parlato anche di una PS4.5... comunque trovo assurdo che sia la PS3 e Xbox 360 in vendità come nuovo, hanno ancora prezzi sopra i 130 euro, cosi come la PS Vita (vero flop), si trova a 179 euro, è assurdo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ogni 2 anni no dai...la ps4 ha 3 anni e di nuove console non se ne parla al momento.



ogni 4 allora, la ps3 è durata 4 anni dai, cioè quando è uscita nel 2008?


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà anche giusto tutto quello che vuoi però io non me la comrpo la one e la ps4, non sono scemo, tanto tempo uno due anni e fanno uscire l'altra console e ti fregano ancora una volta



Scusa ma questi ragionamenti non li comprendo. Magari se uno è un videogiocatore occasionale (che ogni tanto si fa una partita a FIFA e CoD) allora ok, puoi anche rimanere sulle old-gen. Però se sei veramente appassionato di videogiochi allora ti compri la console perché ci sono giochi che ti piacciono, che vuoi veramente provare. Poco importa se dopo tot anni uscirà la nuova console, non devi acquistarla subito.
Io ho preso la ps4 un paio di mesi fa, solo dopo aver finito tutti i giochi che mi interessavano sulla 3. E così farò in futuro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Scusa ma questi ragionamenti non li comprendo. Magari se uno è un videogiocatore occasionale (che ogni tanto si fa una partita a FIFA e CoD) allora ok, puoi anche rimanere sulle old-gen. Però se sei veramente appassionato di videogiochi allora ti compri la console perché ci sono giochi che ti piacciono, che vuoi veramente provare. Poco importa se dopo tot anni uscirà la nuova console, non devi acquistarla subito.
> Io ho preso la ps4 un paio di mesi fa, solo dopo aver finito tutti i giochi che mi interessavano sulla 3. E così farò in futuro.



io qualche anno fa ero un appassionato diciamo, adesso non più, gioco ogni tanto e di solito compravo solo il fifa ogni anno, tra l'altro quest'anno non l'ho neanche comprato, per uno che adesso ci gioca come quanto ci gioco io, cioè poco e niente andare a comprare una ps4 e poi magari nel giro di un anno ti accorgi che esce la nuova console non è una gran cosa, o la compri subito quando esce e almeno te la godi un po o rischi di rimanere fregato, mi è gia capito parecchi anni fa con la vecchia xbox che subito fecero uscire la 360 e non fecero uscire più un cavolo di gioco mentre per la ps2 i giochi continuavano a farli


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io qualche anno fa ero un appassionato diciamo, adesso non più, gioco ogni tanto e di solito compravo solo il fifa ogni anno, tra l'altro quest'anno non l'ho neanche comprato, per uno che adesso ci gioca come quanto ci gioco io, cioè poco e niente andare a comprare una ps4 e poi magari nel giro di un anno ti accorgi che esce la nuova console non è una gran cosa, o la compri subito quando esce e almeno te la godi un po o rischi di rimanere fregato, mi è gia capito parecchi anni fa con la vecchia xbox che subito fecero uscire la 360 e non fecero uscire più un cavolo di gioco mentre per la ps2 i giochi continuavano a farli



Ma si infatti, ripeto, se devi farci la partitella ogni tanto di ritorno da lavoro, è inutile investire tanti soldi in una console. Si può anche far un salto di generazione, una si e l'altra no. Di solito almeno i giochi sportivi continuano ad uscire anche per le vecchie console almeno quasi fino alla fine della vita delle nuove (almeno così è stato per ps2 e ps1).


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2016)

Con il viaggio hanno praticamente copiato livin a dream di NBA 2K16. Peccato che chi programma FIFA non abbia nemmeno un briciolo della passione dei programmatori del gioco NBA che ogni hanno si fanno veramente il mazzo per migliorare il gioco. Se solo 2K fosse interessata a fare sul serio un gioco sul calcio...


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io qualche anno fa ero un appassionato diciamo, adesso non più, gioco ogni tanto e di solito compravo solo il fifa ogni anno, tra l'altro quest'anno non l'ho neanche comprato, per uno che adesso ci gioca come quanto ci gioco io, cioè poco e niente andare a comprare una ps4 e poi magari nel giro di un anno ti accorgi che esce la nuova console non è una gran cosa, o la compri subito quando esce e almeno te la godi un po o rischi di rimanere fregato, mi è gia capito parecchi anni fa con la vecchia xbox che subito fecero uscire la 360 e non fecero uscire più un cavolo di gioco mentre per la ps2 i giochi continuavano a farli


In questo caso, forse ti converrebbe prenderti un buon PC (io ho comprato un bel portatile più di tre anni fa e gioco a Fifa 16 senza problemi): compri i giochi su Steam (o Origin, o altre piattaforme) a molto meno e la longevità è maggiore di quella di una console.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In questo caso, forse ti converrebbe prenderti un buon PC (io ho comprato un bel portatile più di tre anni fa e gioco a Fifa 16 senza problemi): compri i giochi su Steam (o Origin, o altre piattaforme) a molto meno e la longevità è maggiore di quella di una console.



ci sto facendo un pensierino, ma un buon joystick per giocare a fifa col pc? che quello che ho fa proprio schifo, non ha nemmeno le levette analogiche


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ci sto facendo un pensierino, ma un buon joystick per giocare a fifa col pc? che quello che ho fa proprio schifo, non ha nemmeno le levette analogiche


Io ho preso quello X-Box


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ho preso quello X-Box



andrò a prendermelo, quello della xbox è stato sempre figo come joystick, più o meno quanto può costare, sui 15?


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> andrò a prendermelo, quello della xbox è stato sempre figo come joystick, più o meno quanto può costare, sui 15?


Io ho quello originale Microsoft. Me l'hanno regalato, ma credo costi sui 50 euro


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ho quello originale Microsoft. Me l'hanno regalato, ma credo costi sui 50 euro



ammazza, cioè quanto quello della console..boh, vediamo, comunque sono sicuro che lo prenderò originale, non voglio robe tarocche


----------



## prebozzio (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ammazza, cioè quanto quello della console..boh, vediamo, comunque sono sicuro che lo prenderò originale, non voglio robe tarocche


E' quello della console, con un adattatore USB ufficiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà anche giusto tutto quello che vuoi però io non me la comrpo la one e la ps4, non sono scemo, tanto tempo uno due anni e fanno uscire l'altra console e ti fregano ancora una volta


Escono mediamente ogni 6/7 anni, quindi penso che prima del 2020 non se ne parli per una Play Station 5. Vale la pena prendere la 4. Io, ad esempio, la comprai nel 2014, un anno dopo l'uscita, e non me ne sono pentito; infatti non avrò giocato a tantissimi giochi, ma mi ci sono divertito parecchio e conto di divertirmici ancora un bel po'.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2016)

up


----------



## Giangy (29 Settembre 2016)

Ma a fine anno non esce la PS4 Pro? Si dice che è una PS4 migliore, poi nel corso del 2017 dovrebbe uscire pure l'Xbox Project Scorpio


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2016)

Allora , ieri ho iniziato a giocare a FUT ...ovviamente tutto più bello e graficamente più fruibile .. per me Fifa punterà tutto su FUT da qui a 10 anni .

Detto questo , giocabilità.. ummm primo impatto mi ha lasciato un attimo cosi per via dei giocatori che pattinano tantissimo.. aspetto come al solito un paio di mesi per giudicare il tutto .

Se non hanno tolto il sistematico GOL al 45esimo spacco tutto .


----------



## Giangy (29 Settembre 2016)

Per la versione mobile IOS/android meglio Fifa mobile o Dream League Soccer? Io preferisco pure li Fifa, Dream League Soccer sembra il PES per console e PC, volti quasi reali, ma giocabilita non eccezionale, stadi non reali, grafica da 4, almeno Fifa mobile c'è UT e stadi reali, e grafica da 8 per la versione 16, quella di quest'anno non la trovo ancora disponibile nel Play store, dice solo presto disponibile... Non doveva uscire tra il 26 e 28 Settembre?


----------



## martinmilan (30 Settembre 2016)

bah...per me sia pes che fifa sono uguali all'anno scorso...


----------



## Giangy (30 Settembre 2016)

PES migliorato un po di grafica, ma licenze e giocabilita è zero, a parte la Champions League, Europa League, che poi sinceramente le giochi solo con Barcellona, Atletico Madrid, PSG, Inter, Milan, Roma, perché il resto, anzi la maggior parte delle squadre sono senza licenza, quindi per me non ha senso comprarlo questo gioco. Fifa è migliorato ancora di grafica, tutte le licenze, giocabilita ottima, e ci sono gli allenatori reali di Premier League fatti benissimo. Mi è stato detto che cambierà la versione mobile, sarà tutto diverso da l'anno scorso.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Settembre 2016)

a me di giocabilità piace più PES


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2016)

Per adesso non mi sta piacendo , i giocatori pattinano e zero controllo


----------



## martinmilan (30 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per adesso non mi sta piacendo , i giocatori pattinano e zero controllo



è il motivo principale perchè Fifa non mi piace...graficamente è pazzesco ma sembra di giocare calcio saponato...è questa cosa non la migliorano mai..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> è il motivo principale perchè Fifa non mi piace...graficamente è pazzesco ma sembra di giocare calcio saponato...è questa cosa non la migliorano mai..



Ma diciamo che il 17 è peggiorato molto rispetto al 16 , quello sotto a questo aspetto era meglio ... spero sistemino


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2016)

ci sto prendendo la mano.. sotto alcuni aspetti era solo una questione di praticità.. come nel calcio davanti al portiere ecc ecc .. ora è " più difficile " segnare .. nel senso che ci sta anche l'errore.. prima al 99% era gol .

Detto questo FUT di quest anno dopo una settimana devo dire che mi piace .. ha qualche problema di velocità che sicuramente verrà sistemato in futuro.. ho già raccattato quasi 30 mila e mi sono costruito la mia solita Bundesliga 1 ... oramai ci sono affezionato .. 

ho visto i prezzi che girano adesso per REUS o Oubemacoso .. impossibili.. 300mila ??? ma chi li ha 300mila.. hai truccato il gioco per averli.. non puoi neanche giocandoci 7 giorni su 7 con 30 partite al giorno .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Io come sempre parlo solamente del Pro Club e hanno fatto un disastro

Le facce nel gioco sono diverse da quelle nell'editor
I valori non sono rispecchiati (cresci ma non migliori)
Gli attributi speciali non ne funzionano metà

Il gioco in sé è migliorato soprattutto nella CPU e nei tiri da fuori che non entrano 9 su 10


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io come sempre parlo solamente del Pro Club e hanno fatto un disastro
> 
> Le facce nel gioco sono diverse da quelle nell'editor
> I valori non sono rispecchiati (cresci ma non migliori)
> ...



vero , oramai FIFA è FUT . Le altre modalità di gioco le hanno abbandonate .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero , oramai FIFA è FUT . Le altre modalità di gioco le hanno abbandonate .



In realtà quest'anno il Pro Club lo hanno ripreso in mano, la comunità comunque è abbastanza importante. Ma hanno sbagliato diverse cose


----------



## juventino (5 Ottobre 2016)

Vi sembrerà incredibile, ma hanno timidamente messo mano pure alla carriera offline


----------



## Tobi (6 Ottobre 2016)

a me piace da matti, già molte vittime sulla mia strada


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In realtà quest'anno il Pro Club lo hanno ripreso in mano, la comunità comunque è abbastanza importante. Ma hanno sbagliato diverse cose



a ok , non sapevo ...


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Ottobre 2016)

da oggi ci sono anche io.. colpa di gamestop con i bundle della xbox one s  anche se mi hanno fatto 40 euro di sconto e 200 di valutazione dalla xbox one fat


----------



## Giangy (6 Ottobre 2016)

Pure io prenderò il Fifa 17 a breve... per l'Xbox One prima di cambiarla, aspetto soltanto il prossimo anno quando uscirà Xbox Project Scorpio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Pure io prenderò il Fifa 17 a breve... per l'Xbox One prima di cambiarla, aspetto soltanto il prossimo anno quando uscirà Xbox Project Scorpio.



Se ciao core... ci vorranno almeno 3/4 anni prima di vedere la scorpio... anche perchè la One è appena uscita ..


----------



## martinmilan (7 Ottobre 2016)

Io mi prendo la play4 neo e un bel tv 4k.....e poi mi chiudo in casa per sempre.


----------



## Giangy (8 Ottobre 2016)

Ma per il Project Scorpio non si parlava del 2017?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2016)

HO preso Coman a FUT Hahahah che belva


----------



## Victorss (9 Novembre 2016)

Acquistato per Pc e per il momento lo ritengo un fallimento.
Graficamente molto bello col nuovo motore, ma il gameplay è un disastro. 
Si segna molto più facilmente con tiri sotto l incrocio da 40 metri che da soli davanti al portiere per cominciare. 
Le impostazioni di base riducono gli inserimenti dei tuoi giocatori a uno/due a partita con il risultato che o tiri dalla distanza o lanci in fascia uno veloce e crossi in mezzo, molto difficile creare un azione manovrata che smarchi i tuoi attaccanti/trequartisti.
L impressione è che le caratteristiche importanti dei giocatori siano solamente due: velocità e potenza/precisione tiro.
Un 70 con buona velocità e buon calcio compete comunque con giocatori che hanno punteggi e fama ben superiori.
Non accetto che mi si costringa per poter giocare decentemente a utilizzare skill o protezioni di palla varie pena il non raggiungimento dell area di rigore avversaria se non in quelle due occasioni in tutta la partita nelle quali uno dei miei decide di fare un inserimento decente.
Scandalosa la prepotenza fisica con la quale un qualsiasi difensore demolisce con un tizzone gente come Ibrahimovic, Giroud, Diego Costa e compagnia cantante.
Se non si modifica la velocità di gioco risulta pattinoso e noioso alcune volte a livelli ammorbanti.
Insomma a mio parere il gameplay presenta delle voragini importanti, in parte risolvibili personalizzando le impostazioni nelle modalità offline, irrisolvibili nelle modalità online. 
Tutto questo ve lo dico essendo in seconda divisione in stagioni online, e avendo completato 3 stagioni in modalità carriera difficoltà campione raggiungendo gli obbiettivi prefissati dalla dirigenza.
Questo per sottolineare che il mio non è un pensiero negativo dovuto alla mancanza di risultati ma un impressione sul gioco in generale aldilà dei miei risultati personali.


----------



## mrsmit (10 Novembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Acquistato per Pc e per il momento lo ritengo un fallimento.
> Graficamente molto bello col nuovo motore, ma il gameplay è un disastro.
> Si segna molto più facilmente con tiri sotto l incrocio da 40 metri che da soli davanti al portiere per cominciare.
> Le impostazioni di base riducono gli inserimenti dei tuoi giocatori a uno/due a partita con il risultato che o tiri dalla distanza o lanci in fascia uno veloce e crossi in mezzo, molto difficile creare un azione manovrata che smarchi i tuoi attaccanti/trequartisti.
> ...



Concordo con te, l'ho preso da poco insieme alla xbox one s bianca e mi ha fatto lo stesso effetto, è molto più difficile fare gol puliti, anche in uno contro uno col portiere oppure sui cross, dove gli attaccanti partono sempre in ritardo.
Se non aumenti la velocità è veramente troppo lento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2016)

Ci ho messo un po' a trovare la quadratura del cerchio per capire quali sono le tecniche più efficaci. Io personalmente non posso prescindere dalla difesa a quattro e dai due centrocampisti davanti alla difesa. Ho trovato il mio equilibrio con il 4-2-3-1 largo. Tuttora in difesa si fatica, ma prendo pochi gol, basandomi su un possesso palla solido e senza farmi fregare palla. Le cose sono cambiate da quando hanno depotenziato il pulsante del raddoppio, ho dovuto cambiare modo di difendere radicalmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2016)

Io sto facendo veramente tantissima fatica con FUT , forse come non mai da 4 anni a questa parte .

Ho cambiato ieri tutta la squadra andando a vendere la Bundes 1 con una Premier 1 ... impossibile completare la Bundes senza barare .. se compri i crediti allora puoi acquistare Lewa , Aubame ecc ecc altrimenti sei costretto a giocare con i soliti 2/3 pirla con cui non vai da nessuna parte .

La bundes NON ha un attaccante forte oltre ai soliti noti da usare ... alla fine ho preso la premier e con Lukaku ogni tanto un cross lo butta dentro .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sto facendo veramente tantissima fatica con FUT , forse come non mai da 4 anni a questa parte .
> 
> Ho cambiato ieri tutta la squadra andando a vendere la Bundes 1 con una Premier 1 ... impossibile completare la Bundes senza barare .. se compri i crediti allora puoi acquistare Lewa , Aubame ecc ecc altrimenti sei costretto a giocare con i soliti 2/3 pirla con cui non vai da nessuna parte .
> 
> La bundes NON ha un attaccante forte oltre ai soliti noti da usare ... alla fine ho preso la premier e con Lukaku ogni tanto un cross lo butta dentro .




Se ti sei fatto la premier, ti consiglio, se ancora non lo hai comprato, Musa che e' buggatissimo, come Niang o Muriel per la Serie A


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2016)

Chi è che gioca su ps4? Ma soprattutto chi ha voglia di prendere schiaffi dalla mia squadra italiana (Silvio sarebbe fiero di me)?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Dicembre 2016)

Premetto ch ho sempre giocato a Pes...ma c É un anima pia che mi può indicare come fare un lancio lungo calibrato (per esempio per lanciare una punta ) ? O É talmente realistico che ogni mio lancio É una ciofega o sbaglio proprio a schiacciare ..


----------



## ignaxio (11 Dicembre 2016)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Premetto ch ho sempre giocato a Pes...ma c É un anima pia che mi può indicare come fare un lancio lungo calibrato (per esempio per lanciare una punta ) ? O É talmente realistico che ogni mio lancio É una ciofega o sbaglio proprio a schiacciare ..



L1+Triangolo?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Dicembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> L1+Triangolo?



Grazie mille !


----------



## Giangy (18 Febbraio 2017)

Proprio ieri (causa rottura del mio Samsung S5 Neo), ho dovuto acquistare un nuovo smartphone, il Samsung S6, sapevo che dal Play Store era disponibile per questo dispositivo (compatibile fino a pochi mesi fa), il videogioco Fifa 16 calcio, cosa che non era compatibile con il mio vecchio Samsung S5 Neo, ma era solo disponibile il nuovo Fifa Mobile di quest'anno, anche se la grafica è migliorata non mi entusiasma più di molto. Detto questo non riesco ha capire perchè anche dal Samsung S6 appena acquistato, non riesco ha vedere dal Play Store nelle ricerche Fifa 16 calcio, mentre se mi collego dal PC vedo perfettamente il gioco nel Play Store, ma dice che nessuno dei miei dispositivi è compatibilie, come è possibile? Qualcuno che usa l'S6, o S6 Edge riesce ha vederlo dallo smartphone? So che il videogioco è stato aggiornato a Gennaio scorso, ma non sò i contenuti.


----------

